# Prescrition Meds



## sgjthai

I have a legitimate prescription for "Hydrocodone" for a valid medical condition. Hydrocodone is a controlled medication in USA, European and other countries. Will I have any issues in purchasing or possessing it in Thailand? Thanks


----------



## joseph44

Hydrocodone is a Type 2 narcotic and needs specific attention and preparation. 
Don't know about availability of Hydrocodone in Thailand, but import to Thailand is restricted.
Please check: Erowid Psychoactive Vaults : Thailand Law


----------



## Arjunadawn

*Don't even think about it*

I'm a former corpsman and know medicine well; I know Thailand fairly well; and I am pretty sure you will not legally buy this Vicodin/hydrocodone in Thailand. Indeed, drugs like that can only come from a hospital. Even a Rx at local pharmacy could not likely change this fact. You you may find blackmaret but I have no knowledge of this option.

While Tramoda or tramadol is a low level alternative for pain control ( though it doesn't have acetaminophen like Vicodin), and it has been legal over the counter in Thailand, I have been informed as recently as Nov 13 that Thai FDA will now regulate this Rx as well. 

Depending on which route you take to fly to BKK you should be cautious that there are hub countries where even having Hydrocodone in your system is a crime punishable by jail- see Dubai. People are forced to pee occasionally and no excuse is valid. Therefore, be warned.


----------

